# just a lil art shop (●´∀｀●)



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

*HIATUS: I'LL BE IN STUDYING ABROAD IN JAPAN FOR A MONTH SO COMMISSIONS WILL BE SLOWER THAN NORMAL SORRY i'm sure i'll be able to get a few done, just getting internet access will be a problem. sorry!!​*

school's a thing again so i'll be taking a bit longer with the drawings, sorry!! but it should be cool since i'm down with you paying after you get your drawing



Spoiler: yo so here's a lil idea of what i can draw for you





dw they will be bigger and probs more detailed than this, i just wanted to whip up an example






uh i've never done this sort of thing before, so please offer bells!
 the more you offer, the more effort i'll put into it yeye 


Spoiler: closed



1. axeler137
2. princess
3. pengutango
4. noodles_
5. mayor jessica
6. stepheroo
7. tinybears
8.  Sumemr
9.
10.





Spoiler: those who needa cough up the cash money (this is just a reminder for me, dw i'm not rushing you)



1. spuddy0219
2. wolfie
3. drewdiddy1996
4. hanashi



i'll pm you the finished picture, and then we can discuss payment, unless you're unsure of what to pay, i'll send you a wip and we can work it out from there!!​


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahh very cute, I love your style and the way you coloured the eyes <3! Uhh, maybe about 3mil for a cute drawing of my mayor? (would that be enough)



Spoiler: Mayor ref







Thank you so much! Oh and good luck with this art shop


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 7, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor? C:


Spoiler: Ref






I'm horrible at pricing but um... 2 million? (Maybe you pick a price cause I really don't know haha)


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Ahh very cute, I love your style and the way you coloured the eyes <3! Uhh, maybe about 3mil for a cute drawing of my mayor? (would that be enough)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, thank you very much!
and 3 million is great, i'll get started right now ?◡`
thank you again! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Can you draw my mayor? C:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> ...



aye i'm sorry but the link doesn't work!


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

Is very cute and lovely  Can you draw my mayor?
References:


Spoiler



















How much? I can offer in game bells or tbt bells, like you prefer


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe mine???
Ref in sig 
Pls and thx!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah sorry it should be working now


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Is very cute and lovely  Can you draw my mayor?
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



oh gosh your mayor is adorable!
i prefer in game bells, thank you very much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> Maybe mine???
> Ref in sig
> Pls and thx!


sure thing, how much are you offering?


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> oh gosh your mayor is adorable!
> i prefer in game bells, thank you very much!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



3 m in game bells is ok? Let me know please.


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Ah sorry it should be working now



ye it does bud
and 2 million's fine, thank you!!


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 7, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor?
I can offer 3mil but if you can make the picture very deatil then I can offer higher.


Spoiler: Picture



View attachment 54122


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> 3 m in game bells is ok? Let me know please.


yep, 3 million is fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMelony said:


> Can you draw my mayor?
> I can offer 3mil but if you can make the picture very deatil then I can offer higher.
> 
> 
> ...


how about i'll post a wip, and then you can decide how much to pay then?


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> how about i'll post a wip, and then you can decide how much to pay then?



Okay, sounds good.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

would you ever accept oc's? ;u; and is 2mil fine if you're willing to do mine? (x)


----------



## Amyy (Jul 7, 2014)

i love your art, heck <3

ill lets others commission first and then i will


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> would you ever accept oc's? ;u; and is 2mil fine if you're willing to do mine? (x)


frick yeah i accept oc's
yo sure thing, sorry if you have to wait a bit!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> i love your art, heck <3
> 
> ill lets others commission first and then i will


aw thank you very much! <3
there's actually a slot open, i just finished one!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd like to get 1  I'll pay 5m bells (if there's still a slot open)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> frick yeah i accept oc's
> yo sure thing, sorry if you have to wait a bit!!



Yay thank you! and no problem take your time haha : D


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I'd like to get 1  I'll pay 5m bells (if there's still a slot open)


of course!
dw i can squeeze you in somewhere


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> yep, 3 million is fine!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks you  Let me know when you want payment


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Thanks you  Let me know when you want payment


oh you can pay me half after i send the wip, and then the other half after i finish, if that's fair!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> of course!
> dw i can squeeze you in somewhere



yay thank you 

Here is my Mayor: click me


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> oh you can pay me half after i send the wip, and then the other half after i finish, if that's fair!



Just saw your wishlist and if you want, I can provide the list of objects instead of bells. As you wish


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Just saw your wishlist and if you want, I can provide the list of objects instead of bells. As you wish


oooOOOo, that really depends on what you're offerin!


----------



## Amyy (Jul 7, 2014)

since you have a slot would i be able to get a picture of a character? 

ill pm you the details if thats okayy 

4 mil?


----------



## sally. (Jul 7, 2014)

your art is super cute!! are there any more slots? o:


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> since you have a slot would i be able to get a picture of a character?
> 
> ill pm you the details if thats okayy
> 
> 4 mil?


yo you know it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sally. said:


> your art is super cute!! are there any more slots? o:


thank you very much!!
and i've been getting these done fairly quick, i can fit you in somewhere man


----------



## pengutango (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd love to request one, whenever you have a slot open. :3 Even if you have one now, I can't post a ref until I get home. Le sigh...


----------



## Amyy (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> yo you know it!!



yeye c:

tell me when you want payment yo


----------



## sally. (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> thank you very much!!
> and i've been getting these done fairly quick, i can fit you in somewhere man



eeek thank you ;v;
here are my refs: [x] [x] 
i can offer 5mil and some of your wishlist items; hopefully that's enough for a good effort one!! hehe
unorderable: bamboo grass, beach table, beach chair, hagoita, sketchbook
reorderable: capricorn ornament, cherry blossom clock, hinaningyo, rainbow screen, rice-plant bed


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

sally. said:


> eeek thank you ;v;
> here are my refs: [x] [x]
> i can offer 5mil and some of your wishlist items; hopefully that's enough for a good effort one!! hehe
> unorderable: bamboo grass, beach table, beach chair, hagoita, sketchbook
> reorderable: capricorn ornament, cherry blossom clock, hinaningyo, rainbow screen, rice-plant bed


no problem at all <3
oh gosh i'm gonna have to work really hard to earn all of that!!
i hope i don't make you wait too long!!


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I'd love to request one, whenever you have a slot open. :3 Even if you have one now, I can't post a ref until I get home. Le sigh...


oh well, i'll always be ready for it whenever you get the time to post it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

nnnnNNNNNNNNN I MISSED SLOTS AND I REALLY LOVE YOUR ART/// lays on floor, sobs


----------



## mob (Jul 7, 2014)

whenever youre open i'd love to order from you again! :3c


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll be lurking!  <3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 7, 2014)

It doesn't seem like you have slots open, but I'll ask for when you do.
Do you just draw mayors, or would you draw OCs too?


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> nnnnNNNNNNNNN I MISSED SLOTS AND I REALLY LOVE YOUR ART/// lays on floor, sobs


aaAA I'M SORRY THEY'LL BE FREE AGAIN SOON I PROMISE

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> whenever youre open i'd love to order from you again! :3c


i look forward to it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> I'll be lurking!  <3



ヽ(?︶`♡)ﾉ

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> It doesn't seem like you have slots open, but I'll ask for when you do.
> Do you just draw mayors, or would you draw OCs too?


yo i draw both


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

lays on the thread ;A; i must wait here


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lays on the thread ;A; i must wait here


hopefully you won't have to wait too long （ つ Д ｀）


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> hopefully you won't have to wait too long （ つ Д ｀）



pbbt take your time <333 i just hope i dont miss slots with my stupid sleeping schedule >:O


----------



## heck (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> pbbt take your time <333 i just hope i dont miss slots with my stupid sleeping schedule >:O


dw i'll reserve one for you when i have space!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you have any full body art examples? I might wanna commission you. I love your art. ^^


----------



## mob (Jul 7, 2014)

do i see a slot open!? ;o;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

heck said:


> dw i'll reserve one for you when i have space!



ahh you dont have to!!! i wouldnt force that upon you bb uAu


----------



## heck (Jul 8, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Do you have any full body art examples? I might wanna commission you. I love your art. ^^


i do, but i'm kinda just looking to do some waist up sketches, since full body shots would take me way too long, and i would keep people waiting!! and thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> do i see a slot open!? ;o;


aw yee buddy u sure do and it has ur name on it B]]]]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ahh you dont have to!!! i wouldnt force that upon you bb uAu


nah srsly it's no hassle, i'm nearly done with another slot anyway!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

thank you so much sweetheart ;vvv; cant wait~!


----------



## heck (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much sweetheart ;vvv; cant wait~!


don't mention it, and i have a space open for you honey! (*?◡` 人?◡` *)
what would you like me to draw for you?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

heck said:


> don't mention it, and i have a space open for you honey! (*?◡` 人?◡` *)
> what would you like me to draw for you?



sORRY I WNET TO  BED,,,
uh.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
anything you want to draw from my thread would be lovely ;v;!!! i will pay in accordance to what you draw~~


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 8, 2014)

When will there be another slot open?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jul 8, 2014)

Hhhhh are the slots closed?


----------



## heck (Jul 9, 2014)

spuddy0219 said:


> When will there be another slot open?


when i've finished with the art, and there's one available now

- - - Post Merge - - -



RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Hhhhh are the slots closed?


oh nono they're never closed just filled! they open when i've finished with a drawing, and then i moved on to the next!!
i can always squeeze you in tho, it's just so you have an idea of how long it will take me to get to your drawing, that's all!


----------



## lapaa (Jul 9, 2014)

hoping for an open slot soon ! c'x


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jul 9, 2014)

heck said:


> when i've finished with the art, and there's one available now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahhh well I never really mind a wait. <33

But I guess the more important question before I post any refs and stuff when a slot is open is if you'd be willing to take TBT bells? Bc I don't have access to my acnl game and won't for a while D:


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 9, 2014)

I see a slot open, but I'm unsure if I can offer, so I might as well! Lol 

Can I get a drawing in the second style (she can be doing the peace sign)  of my mayor! 
Ref: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me

Would 3 mil work?  thanks!


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can I take the 5th slot? I'll pay 5mil-10 mil. 



Would love her to be with skye and Kyle. If thats not enough, I'll give more bells.


----------



## heck (Jul 9, 2014)

lapaa said:


> hoping for an open slot soon ! c'x


oh gosh there are so many people waiting, i'll see what i can do for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Ahhh well I never really mind a wait. <33
> 
> But I guess the more important question before I post any refs and stuff when a slot is open is if you'd be willing to take TBT bells? Bc I don't have access to my acnl game and won't for a while D:



i'm sorry but i don't really have a use for tbt bells!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> I see a slot open, but I'm unsure if I can offer, so I might as well! Lol
> 
> Can I get a drawing in the second style (she can be doing the peace sign)  of my mayor!
> Ref: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
> ...


i'll just open more slots i guess, i hope you don't have to wait too long!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spuddy0219 said:


> Can I take the 5th slot? I'll pay 5mil-10 mil.
> View attachment 55006
> 
> Would love her to be with skye and Kyle. If thats not enough, I'll give more bells.


alrighty, i can do that!
i'm not sure if i can draw the wolves that well tho, so i'll send you a WIP and we can judge the price from there


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 9, 2014)

let me know if you're available for pay soon! ;v;


----------



## Amyy (Jul 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> let me know if you're available for pay soon! ;v;



me too c:


----------



## mob (Jul 10, 2014)

can i offer zucker instead of bells? unless you got him already.


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 10, 2014)

If you cant do wolves, I have other villagers. I dont want you to get all flustered haha. xD


----------



## heck (Jul 11, 2014)

gamzee said:


> can i offer zucker instead of bells? unless you got him already.


omfg yes
i would absolutely adore that!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spuddy0219 said:


> If you cant do wolves, I have other villagers. I dont want you to get all flustered haha. xD


haha i'm sorry about that, i hope this doesn't sound unfair but you'd have to pay more than others to get two characters drawn!!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 11, 2014)

I know on the OP, it looks like you have open slots, but just to be safe, do you actually have open slots? Figured I'd ask, just to be safe. :3 Will definitely post a request if there is room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll post this anyway, just in case. Feel free to ignore it, if you are actually full. :3

I'd like to offer 4 mil for a pic of my mayor. Refs are under the spoiler tag.



Spoiler: mayor ref










Pic of my mayor without a hat. You can definitely modify her hair line if you'd like. I don't mind. 






Would it be possible to draw her wearing the shades on her head and holding her hat?


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 11, 2014)

Its fine with me. I expected to pay more cause of the added villagers. How much will it come out to be.


----------



## heck (Jul 12, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I know on the OP, it looks like you have open slots, but just to be safe, do you actually have open slots? Figured I'd ask, just to be safe. :3 Will definitely post a request if there is room.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh i'm open and i'll slip you in a slot!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spuddy0219 said:


> Its fine with me. I expected to pay more cause of the added villagers. How much will it come out to be.


uh h hhUH I'M TERRIBLE WITH PRICING
but people have been paying 5 million for a single character is is 6-7 million way too much?


----------



## pengutango (Jul 12, 2014)

heck said:


> oh i'm open and i'll slip you in a slot!!



Awesome!  Let me know when you'd like to be paid.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 12, 2014)

Can i get one of my mayor Wolfie under Referances in my sig? ^^ is 2 mil fine or more?


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thats fine by me. I'll pay 7 mil. =)


----------



## heck (Jul 14, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Can i get one of my mayor Wolfie under Referances in my sig? ^^ is 2 mil fine or more?


of course!!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 14, 2014)

I PM'd you several hours ago ): I've been waiting for you to be online so I could drop off the bells


----------



## heck (Jul 14, 2014)

spuddy0219 said:


> Thats fine by me. I'll pay 7 mil. =)


thank you very much! also, if my wolf attempt proves useless then what other villagers would you like me to draw with your mayor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miaa said:


> I PM'd you several hours ago ): I've been waiting for you to be online so I could drop off the bells



 omg my reply is open in another tab i was just about to send
sorry i was at school!! i'm ready now though!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 14, 2014)

Ooooo if slots are open, I would love to get a pic of my mayor, I can pay up to 5 mil if that works<3 Here is her ref/pic:



Spoiler















She has short light brown hair/light blue eyes<3 Thanks very much if I am added to a slot<<(^_^)>Such adorable art=<3


----------



## heck (Jul 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo if slots are open, I would love to get a pic of my mayor, I can pay up to 5 mil if that works<3 Here is her ref/pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo oh luck y u grabbing the last slot aye
it might take a bit for me to get to your commission tho, you can cancel anytime if you want!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 14, 2014)

heck said:


> oo oh luck y u grabbing the last slot aye
> it might take a bit for me to get to your commission tho, you can cancel anytime if you want!



Hehe, I shall be patient, I hardly spend my in-game bells lately unless I needs too xD And yay, thanks for letting me know<3


----------



## mob (Jul 14, 2014)

oh, did i put my order in yet?
i'd like destery (again hehe) [x] in this outfit [x] aka a shihakusho

and i'll work on gettin' zucker out


----------



## heck (Jul 15, 2014)

bot said:


> oh, did i put my order in yet?
> i'd like destery (again hehe) [x] in this outfit [x] aka a shihakusho
> 
> and i'll work on gettin' zucker out


haha thanks i'll start work on it now
also there's no rush with zucker, srsly man take your time!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hehe, I shall be patient, I hardly spend my in-game bells lately unless I needs too xD And yay, thanks for letting me know<3


i hope it's worth the wait, and no worries at all <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 15, 2014)

heck said:


> haha thanks i'll start work on it now
> also there's no rush with zucker, srsly man take your time!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I believe it shall be, your art is sooooo cute I want to squish it to death<3


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, I'd love a slot! Your art is just so cute that I've come back for more . How are you at drawing villagers? I'll pay 10mil for an adorable drawing of Apple and Marshal together! (They always visit each other in-game and give each other gifts, they totally have a cute lil relationship going on haha) <3
I really love the way your draw/colour eyes, and I reckon those villagers would look awesome! 
Thanks so much.


----------



## heck (Jul 16, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Hi, I'd love a slot! Your art is just so cute that I've come back for more . How are you at drawing villagers? I'll pay 10mil for an adorable drawing of Apple and Marshal together! (They always visit each other in-game and give each other gifts, they totally have a cute lil relationship going on haha) <3
> I really love the way your draw/colour eyes, and I reckon those villagers would look awesome!
> Thanks so much.


omggg hey great to see you again!
thank you very much for coming back, it actually means a lot haha
of course, that'd be adorable! i'm still brushing up on my villager style (i haven't really drawn that many), but i'll include the same eyes the mayors have (?∀｀*)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I believe it shall be, your art is sooooo cute I want to squish it to death<3


omfgg thank you so much haha!
but pls dont kill my art : ((


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

ur art is qqqqqt i hope u get tons of commissionz


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 16, 2014)

heck said:


> omggg hey great to see you again!
> thank you very much for coming back, it actually means a lot haha
> of course, that'd be adorable! i'm still brushing up on my villager style (i haven't really drawn that many), but i'll include the same eyes the mayors have (?∀｀*)
> 
> ...



Non-non I shall not<(⚈᷀᷁ᴗ⚈᷀᷁⁎)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 16, 2014)

hhhh your art is super cute id like to take ur last slot @u@

would you mind drawing my oc aldin from this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-)
would 6m be ok?


----------



## heck (Jul 16, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> hhhh your art is super cute id like to take ur last slot @u@
> 
> would you mind drawing my oc aldin from this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-)
> would 6m be ok?


that'd be cool!
sorry if i make him look a bit too feminine heh i'll try to tone it down tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nage said:


> ur art is qqqqqt i hope u get tons of commissionz


duuude tyvm i hop u get heaps of like
chocolate
or a food u really enjoy eating


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 16, 2014)

heeeeh its alright aldin is a super girly boy uvu so feel free to draw him as cutesy or girly as you want


----------



## heck (Jul 17, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> heeeeh its alright aldin is a super girly boy uvu so feel free to draw him as cutesy or girly as you want


omg what a cutie
alrighty i will!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 17, 2014)

heck said:


> omg what a cutie
> alrighty i will!!



yay!! i cant wait to see it ouo*


----------



## heck (Jul 19, 2014)

i have 2 slots open!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Weee, I'll quietly nab a spot. ^^

Can I get these 2 mayors together for 4 million? ^^












If you only allow 1 character per piece I'll just have the top mayor, (one with the hat) for 2 million. Let me know. ^^

Extra Details: Hair Bow Mayor has purple Highlights and an eye monocle. Hat Mayor has very bright orange hair. ^_^


----------



## hanashi (Jul 20, 2014)

hiya id really like a slot please!!
could i have my mayor please? if you could; could she look fairly unamused or grumpy please? i'd like to offer two million, but ill be happy to give more if necessary.



Spoiler: reference






and here is some other art of my mayor, thank you!


----------



## heck (Jul 22, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Weee, I'll quietly nab a spot. ^^
> 
> Can I get these 2 mayors together for 4 million? ^^
> 
> ...



sure thing, thank you for such detailed refs omg they're so pretty
and i'm sorry but the picture would look a lot better if there was only one mayor (whenever i try to draw more than one character they end up so fricken mangled), but we'll see!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hanashi said:


> hiya id really like a slot please!!
> could i have my mayor please? if you could; could she look fairly unamused or grumpy please? i'd like to offer two million, but ill be happy to give more if necessary.
> 
> 
> ...


what a cutie, of course!!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 22, 2014)

Just wanted to stop by and say that your art has me in awe. Such detail and passion is put into your creations. I'm amazed. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 22, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say that your art has me in awe. Such detail and passion is put into your creations. I'm amazed. Keep up the great work.



This^ Even though I already made that clear xD


----------



## heck (Jul 22, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say that your art has me in awe. Such detail and passion is put into your creations. I'm amazed. Keep up the great work.


ohm y goodness
this is so sudden i'm not sure if it's sarcasm or not
thank you so very much, you have brightened my week!! i really really appreciate it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> This^ Even though I already made that clear xD


u two are too sweet ヽ(?︶`♡)ﾉ


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh ok, aww thanks, actually if you feel more Comfortable just making one character how would you feel drawing my OC vampire instead? ^^



Spoiler: Evelyn my OC











I actually like this character much more than my Mayors so let me know if she is doable for you. ^_^


----------



## heck (Jul 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh ok, aww thanks, actually if you feel more Comfortable just making one character how would you feel drawing my OC vampire instead? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duDE HER DESIGN IS SO COOL AND INTRICATE
but it's definitely a lot harder than most mayor designs
i hope you understand that for a drawing of this OC, i might have to charge you more;;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

YAY I'm just glad you'd like to draw her, and even more glad you like her design!!! I'll pay whatever you feel is fair, just let me know. I guess put me in a slot for a piece of her and we'll discuss the price further once you read this. ^^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

You still have any opening heck? Love your work!


----------



## heck (Jul 24, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> You still have any opening heck? Love your work!


sure do!
and i'm glad you like my work, thank you very much!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 24, 2014)

heck said:


> sure do!
> and i'm glad you like my work, thank you very much!



It's fantastic to say the least!
Do you mind drawing my mayor? If that's alright? Please ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Princess (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd like to reserve a spot!


----------



## heck (Jul 26, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> It's fantastic to say the least!
> Do you mind drawing my mayor? If that's alright? Please ask if you have any questions!


sorry for the late reply, that's fine thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> I'd like to reserve a spot!


sure thing!


----------



## pengutango (Aug 2, 2014)

Not sure if you'd be willing to do this, but I'd love a pic of my mayor petting/hugging Mareep. :3 I'll offer 6 mil for it, but I can pay more. I think this would be a really cute full body, which I can pay more for, but only if you're up for it. Refs are under spoiler tag.


Spoiler: refs



Mareep: 






I have no ref sheet for it right now as it's my newest outfit. All the images are under spoiler tags.


Spoiler: In-game shots:



















I know I'm wearing black pumps, but don't draw those. There are IRL shoes I'd like you to use instead. If you can't draw that, then the pumps would be my backup.





Spoiler: Accessories:



With the headgear, not sure, which one I like better, so there are 4 options. 2 flowers, hairpin, and a hat. You can pick which one you like best. 

Pink or white Carnation:







Not sure which one I like better, so you can pick.​Black Pumps (optional):


Oval shades (optional):


Floppy Hat:


Flashy Hairpin:




Use one of these shoes instead, but if can't draw either of them, you can draw the black pumps I posted above:













Spoiler: QR Code Dress


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

this is cuuuuute. <3


----------



## heck (Aug 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Not sure if you'd be willing to do this, but I'd love a pic of my mayor petting/hugging Mareep. :3 I'll offer 6 mil for it, but I can pay more. I think this would be a really cute full body, which I can pay more for, but only if you're up for it. Refs are under spoiler tag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: refs
> ...


dude omg that would be adorable!
hgugheh i suck at drawing bodies, so i would have to biff up the price a bit 
would 8 million be fair is that way too much?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> this is cuuuuute. <3


aw man thanks a bunch!!


----------



## pengutango (Aug 3, 2014)

heck said:


> dude omg that would be adorable!
> hgugheh i suck at drawing bodies, so i would have to biff up the price a bit
> would 8 million be fair is that way too much?



That's perfectly fine.  I said I'd be willing to pay more. Ugh, so much fluffiness~ I can't wait to see how this comes out. <33 X3 If you honestly HATE how it's coming out as full body, let me know and I'll scale back to my original offer and you can go back to have it from the waist up or something like that.

Oh! Almost forgot, for this pic, would it be possible to have a larger version that I can use as a background? 1280x800 (width, height) is my screen resolution, so something around that or larger will work.

That and could you draw her hair just a lil bit longer than in the ref pics? Around shoulder length, could be a lil more too if you'd like, is what I'm looking at. Sorry I didn't mention that in my original request. XP


----------



## heck (Aug 7, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That's perfectly fine.  I said I'd be willing to pay more. Ugh, so much fluffiness~ I can't wait to see how this comes out. <33 X3 If you honestly HATE how it's coming out as full body, let me know and I'll scale back to my original offer and you can go back to have it from the waist up or something like that.
> 
> Oh! Almost forgot, for this pic, would it be possible to have a larger version that I can use as a background? 1280x800 (width, height) is my screen resolution, so something around that or larger will work.
> 
> That and could you draw her hair just a lil bit longer than in the ref pics? Around shoulder length, could be a lil more too if you'd like, is what I'm looking at. Sorry I didn't mention that in my original request. XP


oh i'll try and draw it as large scale as i can, but i'm sorry if it comes out horrible looking
and i'll send you a wip, so you can judge it from there i guess!!
thank you again for commissioning me, hope you don't mind the wait!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

woah woaah your art is real cute! GOOOOOD !! GOOD LUCK O:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

heck said:


> aw man thanks a bunch!!



okay so like here's the dealio. did you make your icon? because i am thinking of getting me drawn (my persona, i'll have an art ref soon) and i wanted a full body of it in your style that you used for that icon because it is fab. once i have the ref i'll be back. ahurhur.


----------



## pengutango (Aug 7, 2014)

heck said:


> oh i'll try and draw it as large scale as i can, but i'm sorry if it comes out horrible looking
> and i'll send you a wip, so you can judge it from there i guess!!
> thank you again for commissioning me, hope you don't mind the wait!



Sounds good.  Anytime. You have cute art.  I don't mind waiting at all. Your last piece I got was awesome, so if it's anything like that, I'm sure it'll be great as well.


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 7, 2014)

could u draw my mayor? hows 1-2 mill? heres the outfit http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93230982031/here-anon-c and heres the mayor http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93228898136/that-dress-was-for-pekoe-or-tangy-d


----------



## heck (Aug 8, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Sounds good.  Anytime. You have cute art.  I don't mind waiting at all. Your last piece I got was awesome, so if it's anything like that, I'm sure it'll be great as well.


aww man you're too sweet, thanks a bunch for being so kind!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Jessica said:


> could u draw my mayor? hows 1-2 mill? heres the outfit http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93230982031/here-anon-c and heres the mayor http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93228898136/that-dress-was-for-pekoe-or-tangy-d


sure i'll draw her for 2 mill, i've given you a slot!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

OK, I think there is still a slot open if this is updated hnnng. Can you draw me in your style? It's so cute. The ref is below, except the shirt is supposed to be blue instead of purple. Tytytytyty. However much you want, I'll pay u moniez. And could you make her yawning or something goofy?



Spoiler: reference







Is 4 mil enough? If not, LMK.


----------



## heck (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OK, I think there is still a slot open if this is updated hnnng. Can you draw me in your style? It's so cute. The ref is below, except the shirt is supposed to be blue instead of purple. Tytytytyty. However much you want, I'll pay u moniez. And could you make her yawning or something goofy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw yeah bud you just snagged the last slot!
drawin a cute girl yawning, no worries man that can be done!! 4 million is more than enough dw about pricing haha


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 8, 2014)

heck said:


> aw yeah bud you just snagged the last slot!
> drawin a cute girl yawning, no worries man that can be done!! 4 million is more than enough dw about pricing haha



I AM ON! WE ARE ON AT THE SAME TIME! 

YAAAAY!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OK, I think there is still a slot open if this is updated hnnng. Can you draw me in your style? It's so cute. The ref is below, except the shirt is supposed to be blue instead of purple. Tytytytyty. However much you want, I'll pay u moniez. And could you make her yawning or something goofy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edited with more refs and yeyeyeyeyeyyeeyeyyyyy last spot hnnng yespls. When would you like me to pay? <3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 8, 2014)

I can pay now as well!


----------



## heck (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Edited with more refs and yeyeyeyeyeyyeeyeyyyyy last spot hnnng yespls. When would you like me to pay? <3


oooh ty for the extra refs!!
and nah man after is totally cool, i'd feel horrible if you'd have to wait for something you paid for like a month ago//
DUDE UR PRETTY AS
WHAT'S UP WITH ALL OF THESE ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE COMmissioning me to draw them i feel blessed (?∀｀*) 
- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> I can pay now as well!


omgmg we did it we're both on


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 8, 2014)

heck said:


> oooh ty for the extra refs!!
> and nah man after is totally cool, i'd feel horrible if you'd have to wait for something you paid for like a month ago//
> DUDE UR PRETTY AS
> WHAT'S UP WITH ALL OF THESE ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE COMmissioning me to draw them i feel blessed (?∀｀*)
> ...


I know! I like freaked out! It was meant to be lol!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

heck said:


> oooh ty for the extra refs!!
> and nah man after is totally cool, i'd feel horrible if you'd have to wait for something you paid for like a month ago//
> DUDE UR PRETTY AS
> WHAT'S UP WITH ALL OF THESE ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE COMmissioning me to draw them i feel blessed (?∀｀*)



ah k, sounds gucci. i'll beetle farm hard af. and omg no stop, i feel like golem lately, and my hair is like a lot shorter than in those pics, i'm just gross pls no. ugh


----------



## heck (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ah k, sounds gucci. i'll beetle farm hard af. and omg no stop, i feel like golem lately, and my hair is like a lot shorter than in those pics, i'm just gross pls no. ugh


haha you can take your time with the beetle farming, but i hope you don't have to wait too long for your commission
and so do you want me to draw you with the short hair like in the drawn ref? and omg no ur not gross omgm


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

heck said:


> haha you can take your time with the beetle farming, but i hope you don't have to wait too long for your commission
> and so do you want me to draw you with the short hair like in the drawn ref? and omg no ur not gross omgm



yes pls short hair, you can make it a bit longer idc but short is how it is now. <3

and yes i am *pick nose* ;n; cri cri cri


----------



## heck (Aug 13, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> yes pls short hair, you can make it a bit longer idc but short is how it is now. <3
> 
> and yes i am *pick nose* ;n; cri cri cri


ooo cool, i'll keep that in mind! girls with short hair are the cutest in my opinion ?◡`


----------



## tinybears (Aug 13, 2014)

5m for my oc? <: 
your art is ubercuteuff


Spoiler: oc











awh i just noticed
that she got the last slot
gonna go cry into my tea brb


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay it's almost my turn! #turnup


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

heck said:


> ooo cool, i'll keep that in mind! girls with short hair are the cutest in my opinion ?◡`



ok here is a few refs of my new haircut if you needed it


Spoiler: cuz yeah


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ok here is a few refs of my new haircut if you needed it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cuz yeah
> ...




Oh my god. Stepheroo, you are the cutest thing!!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Oh my god. Stepheroo, you are the cutest thing!!!



omg pls no


----------



## heck (Aug 20, 2014)

tinybears said:


> 5m for my oc? <:
> your art is ubercuteuff
> 
> 
> ...


oh dude sorry i didn't notice these replies
sorry i added you into a slot!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Yay it's almost my turn! #turnup


omg this made me laugh
sorry for the wait!!


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope I can request since it says you have one slot open. If not then just ignore this u v u

Can you draw a full body of one of my OCs ? 
I'll pay 10 mil for one c:
If you don't do full bodies then waist up or bust or w/e is fine :')


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wahh I try, I try. Jk

But woot woot just saw I'm next on the list.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)

could i have Kid Cat please? how much do you want me to pay?


----------



## heck (Aug 22, 2014)

angry chill said:


> could i have Kid Cat please? how much do you want me to pay?


what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sumemr said:


> I hope I can request since it says you have one slot open. If not then just ignore this u v u
> 
> Can you draw a full body of one of my OCs ?
> I'll pay 10 mil for one c:
> If you don't do full bodies then waist up or bust or w/e is fine :')


oh my full bodies are just gross, i'm really sorry but i can defs work with a waist up or bust shot!! she's super adorable too omg 
i'll add you to a slot, thank you very much ?◡`


----------

